
Tesla Roadster is the fastest production car ever made - madmax108
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/17/16669024/tesla-roadster-2017-fastest-car-world
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15719262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15719262)

------
blunte
Awesome. But most people are not prepared for performance like that. I hope
the safety systems work perfectly in the 0-100 case, because the distance you
can travel with so little time to comprehend what situation you're about to be
in is significant.

And it should probably require a breathalyzer pass to enable the fast mode!

~~~
King-Aaron
0-100kph in 1.9 seconds is the sort of performance the Group-A Jet Sprint boat
I used to copilot had. That's with a 600+ hp, methanol powered drag engine. At
full power, it could pull a full G accelerating.

That performance in a road car would be mental. However, you can still manage
it quite well - there are supercars (and highly modified street cars) that can
pull similar numbers, and you don't immediately die when driving them so long
as you have the experience. Having breath lockouts and such is almost
offensive to the sort of people who can handle these sorts of vehicles.

I'd be more inclined to suggest a buyer preselection system, or at least offer
in-house driver training.

~~~
blunte
Yes exactly, drivers should have to have at least a little training before
unleashing that kind of power.

One need only look at Youtube for videos of what happens when normal people
try out their new overpowered toys.

------
b0b10101
Roadster:

    
    
      b: an automobile with an open body that seats two and has a folding fabric top and often a luggage compartment or rumble seat in the rear
    

This seats four and thus isn't a roadster...

Also why no RWD version? I feel like they are way more fun to drive. Not like
I can afford one anyway let alone buy it.

~~~
blunte
You wouldn't hit those numbers without some front wheel help. And you would
miss out on some of the directional stability and control without the ability
to apply forces from that end of the car too.

~~~
b0b10101
Do you really need those numbers though? Why not cut down the power a little
and make a more fun car to drive? The P1 is RWD and people love driving it.

At the end of the day, a roadster of that price is at minimum a second car and
more than likely just an expensive toy. Make it fun.

~~~
blunte
I'm not arguing for or against RWD. But since this project appears to be a bit
of a Tesla show-off (which is fine!), I don't think they're concerned with
anything less than the ultimate numbers.

If it were about fun, they would have produced something about like a Miata
:).

------
unicornporn
Yeah yeah, but unless it can do this, it will impress no Lambo buyer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SR4WlncmC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SR4WlncmC4)

~~~
jdonaldson
That will soon be the sound of second place, and their feelings will change.

~~~
unicornporn
These girls and boys don't race, they revv. But yes, I hope you're right.

------
woolvalley
Whats the price?

~~~
niketdesai
$200,000 - Normal / $250,000 - Founders Edition

According to tesla.com/roadster

~~~
erlendstromsvik
I think you ment "Funders Edition"...

